

Moscow Court Finds Kasparov Not Guilty of Illegal Protest - danso
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/24/moscow-court-finds-kasparov-not-guilty-of-illegal-protest-during-pussy-riot-trial/?src=recg

======
dmix
So the judge doesn't believe the police testimony...

“The facts recorded in the police report,” she said bluntly, “do not
correspond to reality.”

That means the police officers get reprimanded right? Or are police free from
real punishment as they frequently are in the states?

~~~
levesque
Corruption and incompetence is widespread in the Russian police force. I doubt
they will get into trouble for this.

If they keep threatening everyone who voices their opinion like this, won't
Russia face an exodus of their intellectual elite?

~~~
weel
They already have.

~~~
s-phi-nl
Whom are you thinking of that left after the fall of the USSR in 1991? I do
not mean to challenge you, but others will, so I would like some details.

~~~
iskander
Anecdotally, I've met many well-educated Russians who left in the mid-90s. I
think, though, this was mostly due to fear for personal safety and a sense
that their country was in a unrecoverable tailspin.

